# Lodge vs. Church



## AAJ (Mar 4, 2011)

My question is how often do Masons attend Church, relative to the times they attend Lodge.  Let's assume that "Lodge" refers to any non-social activity related to Masonry.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 4, 2011)

I go to church on Sundays.  I do lodge stuff and Masons of Texas constantly.


----------



## Benton (Mar 4, 2011)

Not currently a member of a particular church for a couple of reasons. I prefer going with my significant other, who is currently away at an internship. We also had been church shopping, as we come from different denominations, and were trying to find a church home. Not in a huge rush to join one, as I could very well be moving soon.


----------



## Stancira (Mar 4, 2011)

Both can keep a man busy, by choice that is. I think there's an underline question is here and it could be, how does someone carefully pick one over the other when it comes to how much time is being spent. Well my brothers that I'm afraid no one can tell you for certain. That's for you to squander over. Remember who can call you a liar if that's how you feel ? But all in all have faith cause there is a balance.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 4, 2011)

Masonry teaches us that our first duty is to God. If you feel that includes church, that would answer the question. Personally I feel a stronger calling to service within the community. For my community that would mean the lodge.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 4, 2011)

IMO, church is a place to go to worship God.  But the church isn't the only place one can go to worship God.  I do regularly go because I like many of the people there and my fiancee likes to go.  I was raised Southern Baptist, but I find myself parting more from that docterine and following my own beliefs when it comes to God.  But, I really don't want to start off a theological discussion, so I will stick to lodge rules and leave it at that.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 4, 2011)

Living in a town that only has about 200 residents a 5 churches.  Makes for small congregations. The Methodist church I go to has 16 to 20. If I don't go, my three and my buddies 3 don't go. Not many left...  Makes us get out of bed and get going.  Now back to masonry.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 4, 2011)

I am a Deist, and there are no Deist churches.

Hmmm... this brings a new poll question to mind.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 4, 2011)

Can a true Diest be a mason?


----------



## jwardl (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I am. 
Masonry requires that members believe in a Supreme Being, and Deists do.

If you wish, will be happy to discuss Deism -- but please either IM or create a new topic to avoid co-opting this one.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 4, 2011)

jwardl said:


> I am a Deist, and there are no Deist churches.
> 
> Hmmm... this brings a new poll question to mind.


 
Don't do it! Ignorance prevails.
:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't go to church to worship God, I get plenty of that on my own personal time. I go to church to hear the insight and teachings of other men and women I respect, and to hear their interpretation of the Divine Scriptures. I happen to be fortunate enough to attend a church where that description (Divine Scriptures) ranges from the Bible, to the Dhammapada, to the Bhagavad Gita, to the Tao Te Ching, to Rumi, and beyond. 

I actually LOVE going to church, and never miss it these days.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually, I'm not to surprised at the vote to this point.  I've noted that several brothers who have passed on over the last couple of years really weren't active in organized religion.  A few, like myself, were befriended by clergy from several sects within one or more religions.  This lack of religious practice should not be correlated to a lack of faith in the maker.  As I say, there seems to be a kindred spirit among many religious leaders and thoughtful masons.  Though I cannot recall a single point, counter-point discussion, I have enjoyed many stimulating hours discussing religious history and meanings associated with belief in the almighty deity.  Of course, there are many more thoughtful masons who do practice organized religion on a weekly bases, including many of the clergy.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




Ashton Lawson said:


> I don't go to church to worship God, I get plenty of that on my own personal time. I go to church to hear the insight and teachings of other men and women I respect, and to hear their interpretation of the Divine Scriptures. I happen to be fortunate enough to attend a church where that description (Divine Scriptures) ranges from the Bible, to the Dhammapada, to the Bhagavad Gita, to the Tao Te Ching, to Rumi, and beyond.
> 
> I actually LOVE going to church, and never miss it these days.



I ran into such a cathedral on the near-south side of Houston a few weekends ago.  Might just go a little more often if I was close enough.  I like the idea of celebrating our similarities as opposed to concentrating on our differences.  Pretty much convinced at this point the master isn't any more concerned with differences than I.
Of course, that won't make you much money selling guns _*or*_ scriptures.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a faithful christian, and I belonged to the roman catholic church for many years. I'm no longer a member of the church, but I'm still a catholic. In Germany, many masons don't belong to a church, and in my eyes that is a problem, because in our largest GL, religious neutrality changed into anti-clericalizm and a refusal of any organized faith.
My GL has a gite high percentage of church members, as we are a christian order, even in blue lodge.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 5, 2011)

tom268 said:


> In Germany, many masons don't belong to a church, and in my eyes that is a problem, because in our largest GL, religious neutrality changed into anti-clericalizm and a refusal of any organized faith.
> My GL has a gite high percentage of church members, as we are a christian order, even in blue lodge.


 
Yes Brother tom268.  Unfortunately that is often the case.  Wild rebellious swings of the pendulum appears to be the fate of man.  It appears to be in our nature as a species to react so.  

Refusal of any organized faith should never be opposed for this is, indeed, the path many good men of God follow.  By the same principle, any singular path a good man of God follows should too be respected.  Therefore, clericalism (American English spelling version in play here) in general should never be opposed. Note my comments on personal relationships with clerics of various religions and faiths.

*However, clericalism is practiced by failable men and it is seductively powerful.*  Clericalism has often been as abusive as any secular tyrant.  Any practice by man or  men to control personal beliefs on the relationship of one with his/her maker is by definition wrong.  But, as you so ablily pen above, anti-clericalism uncontrollably practiced can be just as harmful.

So carefully should any man speak in favor of one side or the other.  All said, I am in in general agreement with your statement above.

God bless the brethren and my fellow children of the GAOTU in Germany.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Mar 5, 2011)

If anyone is interested in what I described, PM me if you'd like to join me some Sunday at Unity Church of Fort Worth.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 21, 2011)

I attend almost all Sundays. Right now since I'm an EA I am Lodge only for my memory work.


----------



## steve632111 (Mar 21, 2011)

every Sunday and most wednesdays


----------

